# What is this plant?



## Lymore (Oct 10, 2009)

I got java moss, and I guess this thing piggy backed its way into my tank on the moss. It just grew that big in a matter of days, it was really small when I got it last week.










There is an anubias in the background there. The plant I'm talking about is the one with slender leaves.

My tank is a low light set up. Not much for ferts, fluorite gravel, but this thing isn't in the gravel.
I guess I must be doing something right because it grew so fast.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like a baby amazon sword plant.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm with TexGal on this one. It looks like it was snipped from the stalk when someone was gathering your moss order. 

-Dave


----------



## Lymore (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!  
I was kinda thinking it was a sword.


----------

